
Show HN: Resume Nation – An offline first Resume builder - amitmerchant
https://resume-nation.github.io
======
bradknowles
On first glance, it looks pretty, but I haven't actually tested the UX yet.

However, I would recommend running the site through Grammarly or some other
spell-checker. E.g., "SKILS" seems to be missing an "L".

~~~
amitmerchant
Thanks for the feedback. I'll fix the typo and other grammatical mistakes if
any.

